# Probleme mit AS-Interface



## E_Style (22 November 2007)

Hallo,

Ich wurde letzten Monat von meinem chef auf eine s7 schulung geschickt(Grund,Aufbau und Profibus DP kurs)

Also das Programmieren von den steuerungen die bei uns im Einsatz sind haben mir bisher keine Probleme bereitet, aber nun will mein Meister alle neuen Anlagen mit dem ASI Bus realisieren um sich die schaltschrank verdrahtung zu sparen!

Und da liegt mein Problem, 

Ich habe nun vor mir eine 

CPU 315-2DP
CP 343-2
ASI Netzteil
und ein selbst gemachtes Taster-Modul mit 6Tastern für den ASI-Bus

Ich versuch schon seit Tagen das prinzip zu begreifen aber es funktioniert einfach nicht!

Da wir kein Adressiergerät haben muss ich die Taster über die Software adressieren(FC7 ASI_3422??????)
Aber ich habe keine ahnung wie das funktionieren soll da mir komplett die Grundkentnisse vom ASI-Bus fehlen.
Selbst das Beispielprogramm von Siemens hilft mir nicht weiter.

Mein Chef kommt nächste Woche aus dem Urlaub zurück und will Ergebnisse sehen.

Könnte mir vieleicht jemand Schritt für Schritt erklären wie ich am besten anfangen soll(adressierung usw.)???


----------



## marlob (22 November 2007)

E_Style schrieb:


> Da wir kein Adressiergerät haben muss ich die Taster über die Software adressieren(FC7 ASI_3422??????)
> Aber ich habe keine ahnung wie das funktionieren soll da mir komplett die Grundkentnisse vom ASI-Bus fehlen.
> Selbst das Beispielprogramm von Siemens hilft mir nicht weiter.


Ich habe zwar selber noch kein ASI mit Siemens zusammen eingesetzt. Aber wenn ich mir das Beispielprogrammn der Siemens Website angucke und mir dazu die Liesmich datei durchlese, dann scheint das nicht so kompliziert zu sein.
Beschreibe doch mal was du schon probiert hast
Im Anhang die Liesmich und das S7-Programm von der Website, falls du etwas anderes haben solltest


----------



## HaeM (22 November 2007)

Hallo!

Hast Du dir schon mal die Ausbildungsunterlage,Modul D1 angesehen?

Link:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm#D

lg
HaeM


----------



## E_Style (22 November 2007)

Ich komme mit den beschreibungen einfach nicht zurecht, im Modul D1 ist nur die adressierung mit adressiergerät beschrieben.
wie adressiere ich die einzelnen Taster ohne Adressiergerät??
Habt ihr mir vieleicht ein Programm Beispiel?

Brauche ich dafür nur den FC7 ASI_3422 oder noch andere Bausteine???

zB. beim EIB wird im programm die adresse vergeben und danach muss der Taster betätigt werden damit die adresse dem taster zugewiesen wird wie funktioniert das bei der sps??

Wäre echt dankbar für ein kleines Beispiel mit beschreibung wie ich die Taster adressiere und am besten das ganze nicht in AWL.

ich weiß das sind jetzt viele fragen aufeinmal aber wäre echt dankbar wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## marlob (22 November 2007)

Die Taster haben doch schon eine Adresse, oder nicht. Dann lese dir doch meine Liesmich aus meinem vorherigen Beitrag durch. Da steht es doch drin.
Und wenn es dann nicht geklappt hat, dann stelle den Code hier rein, den du programmiert hast und stelle deine Fagen dazu.


----------



## E_Style (22 November 2007)

Nein die Taster haben keine adresse.
ich hab auch keinen code eingestellt weil ich es einfach nicht verstehe was ich machen soll.

sorry hab echt 0 grundkentnisse.


----------



## marlob (22 November 2007)

Du hast doch ein selbst gemachtes Tastermodul. Haben die keine Standardadresse, z.B. 0

In dem Beispielprogramm aus meinem 1. Beitrag habe ich folgendes gefunden

```
//Gesamtkonfiguration lesen
konf: L     B#16#19                     // Kennung: Gesamtkonfiguration lesen
      T     DBB    4
      CALL  FC     7
       ACT    :=TRUE
       STARTUP:=FALSE
       LADDR  :=W#16#100                // logische Baugruppenadresse = 256
       SEND   :=DB13.DBB4
       RECV   :=DB13.DBB62              // Laenge irrelevant, da 56 Byte
       DONE   :=M20.0
       ERROR  :=M20.1
       STATUS :=MD22
      O     M     20.0                  //DONE vom FC
      O     M     20.1                  //ERROR vom FC
      JC    ende
      BEU
```
da sollte die Adresse doch mit herauszufinden sein. Und hiermit

```
// Betriebsadresse aendern manuell
ad_m: L     B#16#D                      // Code fuer Betriebsadresse aendern
      T     DBB    4
      CALL  FC     7
       ACT    :=TRUE
       STARTUP:=FALSE
       LADDR  :=W#16#100                // logische Basisadresse = 256
       SEND   :=P#DB13.DBX4.0 BYTE 3
       RECV   :=DB13.DBB62              // irrelevant
       DONE   :=M20.0
       ERROR  :=M20.1
       STATUS :=MD22
      O     M     20.0                  //DONE vom FC
      O     M     20.1                  //ERROR vom FC
      JC    ende
      BEU
```
solltest du die neue Adresse schreiben können

Aus der Liesmich


> Gesamtkonfiguration lesen
> -------------------------
> Nach erfolgreicher Kommandobearbeitung werden die Konfigurationsdaten im Datenbaustein 13 ab DBB 228 abgelegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## E_Style (22 November 2007)

nein meine taster haben keine adresse, die taster sind ganz einfach auf die asi leitung in reihe angeschlossen, ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll ich kann mit dbb,DB13.DBB62 undDB13.DBB4 echt nichts anfangen


----------



## marlob (22 November 2007)

E_Style schrieb:


> Ich wurde letzten Monat von meinem chef auf eine s7 schulung geschickt(Grund,Aufbau und Profibus DP kurs)


Also du hast einen Grundkurs, Aufbaukurs und Profibus DP Kurs besucht. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch 

dann solltest du doch wissen, was Datenbausteine sind


----------



## E_Style (22 November 2007)

ja klar weiß ich das es ein datenbaustein ist, aber wofür ich den brauche verstehe ich nicht, ich hab doch vorhin gefragt ob ich noch irgendwelche anderen funktionen oder Bausteine ausser den FC 7 ASI_3422 brauche


----------



## E_Style (22 November 2007)

Also so sieht es bei mir aus, wie kann ich damit jetzt meine Taster adressieren?


 CALL  FC     7
       ACT    :=
       STARTUP:=
       LADDR  :=
       SEND   :=
       RECV   :=
       DONE   :=
       ERROR  :=
       STATUS :=

Ausserdem habe ich bemerkt das die CM LED an der CP ständig leuchtet und ich sie nicht mal durch drücken der SET Taste weg bekomme


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 November 2007)

hallo,
hast du die 6 taster an einem modul? weil die normalen module haben max 4e 4a, wenn du 2 module angeschlossen hast und die haben beide adresse 0 geht das eh nicht, nimm das beispiel von marlob und trag im db13 im dbb5 die 0 ein, und in dbb6 die 1, wenn das passiert ist das nächste modul, dann im dbb6 die 2 usw


----------



## E_Style (23 November 2007)

kann mir vieleicht jemand den DB13 hochladen weil bei dem wo ich habe finde ich nichts vonn DBB5 oder DBB6.
Brauche ich für einen DB nicht den dazugehörigen FB???


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

E_Style schrieb:


> kann mir vieleicht jemand den DB13 hochladen weil bei dem wo ich habe finde ich nichts vonn DBB5 oder DBB6.


Im DB13 der mitgeliefert ist, gibt es ab Adresse 4 ein Array von 224 Bytes.
Das heisst, das du es auch einen DBB5 und DBB6 gibt.
Du kannst also z.B. deine alte Adresse einfach mit 
L MW0
T Db13.DBB5
ins DBB5 schreiben. In MW0 steht deine alte Adresse




E_Style schrieb:


> Brauche ich für einen DB nicht den dazugehörigen FB???


Es gibt auch DBs die für sich alleine stehen können.
DBs die zu FBs gehören sind Instanzdatenbausteine


----------



## E_Style (23 November 2007)

danke,
aber im mw0 hab ich gar nichts stehen!
irgendwie werden meine Taster überhaupt nicht erkannt


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

E_Style schrieb:


> danke,
> aber im mw0 hab ich gar nichts stehen!
> irgendwie werden meine Taster überhaupt nicht erkannt


Das war ein BEISPIEL. Du sollst deine alte Adresse selber in MW0 schreiben.
Ich hoffe mal, das wird hier nicht wieder so ein "Techniker-Problem"


----------



## E_Style (23 November 2007)

sorry ich will echt nicht nerven,
aber irgendwie glaub ich das meine taster überhaupt nicht erkannt werden weil es nicht direkt ein taster modul ist, es ist einfach eine selbstgemachte box wo 2asi leitungen rein gehen und auf jeder leitung 3 taster aufgesteckt sind deshalb hab ich auch keine ahnung was meine alte adresse ist.


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

Was für Taster sind das denn.
Marke, Type usw.


----------



## E_Style (23 November 2007)

Marke Schlegel

Typen: ASI_BZL5(mit LED) und ASI_BZ(ohne LED)

Profil: S-B.A.E, V2.11

jeweils 2 mit LED und einer ohne LED auf eine Leitung gesteckt


----------



## guenni (23 November 2007)

So wie ich es verstehe hast du alle Teilnehmer an einer Leitung.
Hast du schon mal vesucht nur 1 Taster anzuschliessen? Denn alle ASI Geber haben die Adresse 0 und wenn du mit dem Baustein änderst du nur ein geber.
Versuch erst ein taster zum laufen zu bringen und schliess dann erst dann den nächsten an. 
Auf dem CP muss die LED CM leuchten die besagt dass der Konfigurationsmodus aktiv ist.

Guenni


----------



## marlob (23 November 2007)

guenni schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal vesucht nur 1 Taster anzuschliessen? Denn alle ASI Geber haben die Adresse 0 und wenn du mit dem Baustein änderst du nur ein geber.
> Versuch erst ein taster zum laufen zu bringen und schliess dann erst dann den nächsten an.


Richtig so, das hatte lorenz2512 ihm in seinem Beitrag auch schon geschrieben



guenni schrieb:


> Auf dem CP muss die LED CM leuchten die besagt dass der Konfigurationsmodus aktiv ist.


In den Konfigurationsmodus kannst du auch mit meinem Beispiel umschalten.
Les die Liesmich


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 November 2007)

hallo,
der fc7 spuckt auch eine fehlermeldung aus oder eine done meldung, näheres steht im handbuch dazu unter kommandoschnittstelle, desweiteren gibt es bei siemens und ifm tolle infos über den asi bus, da stehen grundlagen drin und fehlersuche, sollten mal angeschaut werden, der asi bus ist zwar sehr gutmütig, aber alles läßt er auch
sich auch nicht bieten.


----------

